# Any good mobile phone shops in Bangalore?



## salman06p0020 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am buying my first mobile phone this week and wanted to know which shops are better to buy from in Bangalore? I only know about UniverCell and Sangeetha Mobile stores. Any other stores out there which may be better than these?

 I am buying a N86 btw.


----------



## k4ce (Nov 17, 2009)

look, the store doesnt matter ... what matters is the price ... personally, i prefer smaller shops than branded outlets as they do give u a better deal ... so try 4 or 5 shops in and around your area ... go for the one with the lowest price ... ultimately its ur manufacturer who gives u the warranty and not the shop


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

salman06p0020 said:


> I am buying my first mobile phone this week and wanted to know which shops are better to buy from in Bangalore? I only know about UniverCell and Sangeetha Mobile stores. Any other stores out there which may be better than these?
> 
> I am buying a N86 btw.



Where do you live in Bangalore? 

Global Access is always my first choice. 

you can also check at The Mobile Store.

Small stores are good but not all are good. better stick to bigger ones or atleast well known ones.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2009)

Univercell is nice too.


----------



## k4ce (Nov 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Where do you live in Bangalore?
> 
> Global Access is always my first choice.
> 
> ...



Why do u say so ? any specific reason ? cos then i would also make my purchase from these stores ?


----------



## salman06p0020 (Nov 18, 2009)

I live in 9th Block, Jayanagar.


----------

